# nicked dust caps



## jcullen (Apr 12, 2010)

Came back to the car today to find some horrible little good for nothing scrote has helped himself to my dust caps. Bloody fuming!
I take these are going to cost £50 quid each or some other stupid price from the dealer? ggggrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Are they anything special or just regular little black plastic things?


----------



## jcullen (Apr 12, 2010)

Pretty sure they were nice shiny metal rather than just black plastic jobbies, now I can't even remember exactly what they looked like. I must be in shock..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

mine are crappy plastic

either they were swapped over by some scrote early on , without me noticing, or they are oem!

car not impaired


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

They will either be black plastic or anodised blue.

Each are available from Halfords.
Or the HPC if you dont mind your pants being pulled down.

Robbie


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mine are silver aluminium.

Lost one after a track day with MH, daft ****ers didnt put them back on well enough!

I can definitely notice the cars pulls to that side now....


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Lol @ CC


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

If you have plastic the HPC may have swapped the blue aluminium OEM. They had a history of corroding and becoming impossible to remove resulting in breaking the expensive pressure sensor valve! Surprised a bit of molyslip or similar would not resolve it.


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just get a set of blue ones with a locking key off ebay for less than a tenner, job done.

I had the same thing happen, so know how it feels


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Broken Britain strikes again, annoying when our tax money goes to give these little sods a free life so they can spend their time trying to reduce us to their level. I don't blame them though, if you hand out free money and let crime go unpunished then its not a difficult thought process to see that its going to occur in reality.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Mine are silver aluminium.
> 
> Lost one after a track day with MH, daft ****ers didnt put them back on well enough!
> 
> I can definitely notice the cars pulls to that side now....


pmsl :clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I gave up using metal ones as they always got lifted-back to the plain old plastic ones as noone wants those:clap:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

I had 2 sets of nice shiny AC Schnitzer dust caps nicked off my BMW. Really annoying. Brought a set with allen key lock after that.
My TE37's also came with fancy blue dust caps which have stayed on til now (though i'm sure some pikey must have tried their luck). The fact that they have a metal valve stem rather than a plastic/rubber one means i can tighten them with a ratchet/spanner! Meaning no bastard is getting them off without either having the right size spanner or the hardest hands known to man!
I just leave a screwdriver with the socket attachment in the glove box in case I need air. Sad the lengths you have to go to in thieving Britain


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

yes theifing briton! 

I spend alot of my time in tenerife where i have a place. The bars shut and booze , t.v/projectors are left out and nothing gets stolen. But in Briton you cant park your car without having dust caps stolen! 

What a sad place it has become. bring back the police being allowed to give you a slap and teachers giving you the cain i say. 


Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Just resurrecting this thread as I've had my bloody dust caps stolen today, however, I have the entire saga on CCTV! Ha ha, the little 'effers didn't think of looking any further than their grubby little paws to see if there was a camera!

Four kids aged about 12-15, two on lookout whilst two did the deed. Pretty sure I recognise one of them and pretty sure our local PCSO is going to recognise the rest! So, before they can come back for more GT-R goodies, they're going to get a surprise! :chairshot


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

2 years later and my dust caps still havent been stolen .


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Initial P! said:


> 2 years later and my dust caps still havent been stolen .


The next ones I put on are going to be theft proof!...or wired direct to the battery!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I got red ones off eBay which require a wee key to open. Look better than original. I think.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine came with crappy grey plastic ones and even a couple of those have gone missing.Kids probably think that if they pinch them from a GTR it will make their bike go faster.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

I've had this problem through the years and realised it's just the little kids doing it, harmless really albeit very annoying. I used to do it with my mates when we was 6-7.

They look for metal caps as that's what we looked for. 

Also big warning for those using the locking caps, the little screw rusts badly and is a nightmare to get out. I honestly advise against it as if you get a flat you won't get the little screw out with the alan key.

Best bet is to use plain black ones.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

I had some cheap plastic ones on mine when i got the car, but paid around a tenner on ebay and got some really nice metal ones with the GT-R logo:thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

john beesla said:


> I had some cheap plastic ones on mine when i got the car, but paid around a tenner on ebay and got some really nice metal ones with the GT-R logo:thumbsup:


Where exactly do you live mate...i've been looking for some of those


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Where exactly do you live mate...i've been looking for some of those


LOL!! tough its in the garage:chairshot


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

jcullen said:


> Came back to the car today to find some horrible little good for nothing scrote has helped himself to my dust caps. Bloody fuming!
> I take these are going to cost £50 quid each or some other stupid price from the dealer? ggggrrrrrrrrrr


I have a few spare(both blue metal or grey plastic), pop in my workshop and you can have them


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Where exactly do you live mate...i've been looking for some of those


 Haha


----------

